# Regulations



## PeterF (Feb 25, 2011)

I know we have native species here in CO.

I am uncertain how to find out if they are OK to keep in the same state they are collected in. Though, I don't think that's actually APHIS territory.

Frankly, I don't really care all that much. But EVERYONE asks if we have walking sticks in the bugzoo.

Also, I have heard some horror stories of feeding walking sticks. Should I expect native species to be hard to maintain?

If I have to order plants online of from the local nursery, it's a non-starter. If they eat organic vegetables from my grocery store then I can consider the issue further.


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 25, 2011)

Generally speaking, with mantids &amp; phasmids, native species are okay, it's the exotic ones you might have to worry about (especially with phasmids)...they are considered "pest" species and "potentially invasive"...never mind their requirements that may never be met anywhere in the US!  

I think the reason that a lot of our native US species are not cultured in captivity more often is because they ARE difficult to maintain (i.e. not easy)...but, if you are willing to take the time to do the research and provide as close to a natural habitat as possible, you just might be successful!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 26, 2011)

I think that you have excluded yourself by your own criteria, Peter! Sticks live on wild or cultivated plants and you need to either grow them or have ready access to cuttings year round. Common food plants include bramble (blackberry, there was a thread on this recently), oak, eucalyptus and privet. If you collect them in the wild, though, you should know what they like. Your namesake, aside from running this forum and an insect store, edits the newsletter, Stick Talk. You join it here: http://sticktalk.com/join.asp It should answer all of your questions

I don't think that APHIS will object to your keeping sticks that are native to your state, but a discrete check might not do any harm.


----------

